# Question about trucks for Great Trains 1:32 scale passenger cars



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

I’ve been on the watch for Great Trains for a while now, encouraged by V. Smith’s great story at this link 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...ge/1/view/topic/postid/3579/Default.aspx#3579 . 

I was lucky over the weekend with an Ebay win and have three passenger coaches on the way, but without trucks, wheels, and couplers. These cars are 1:32 scale and I’m hoping someone will suggest a source for trucks and which wheels might work best. I’ll go with Kadee’s for couplings. 

And here’s a little more info about the recent Great Trains auctions. There were a number of car body shells (not the big double deckers) and F40PH shells. Many were just tops, some also included the base but without wheelsets. The seller told me that he sold these off for a friend. His friend acquired them from Ralph Brown, the late owner of the American Standard Car Company. The items recently sold may have been manufacturing left-overs that never hit retail stores. 

There is a notice about Brown’s May 2007 death in October 2007 Garden Railways, page 12. The notice implies that Brown sold his business in the 1990s; it says he “sold most of the lines,” so maybe that means he just sold off the remaining stock. So there is mystery as to the molds, design rights, etc. But I am pleased to have a small stake in continuing the memories of Great Trains and appreciate any ideas/where I should be looking for some 1:32 scale trucks & wheels.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they were bought by a guy in Salt Lake. Had ads in the 97 GR under 'Silver Streamliners' 4261 South, 3080 East, Salt Lake City 84124. Phone 801-277-3539. I just called a left a message, I'll let you know if I ever hear back! Jerry


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft has a number of 1:32 passenger cars in their line. They have in the past sold trucks separately. They may have some available.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim did you pick up the D&RG passenger set that was on evilBay ? 

The trucks on the standard passenger cars look shorter than Accu's I beleive, I'm not sure what can be used to provide trucks.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I know who I was bidding against..." border=0> 

I got this one: 








JimC.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine are the three C&NW cars, yellow and green "400" colors and the only other bidder had a "private" id, possibly someone from Germany. Time zone was in my favor, auction ended at 7 pm Pacific and that would be in the wee hours over there. And an unexpected coincidence, the Ebay seller and I attended the same high school back in Chicagoland, both remember the C&NW 400 running through town, and probably have some friends in common. So this becomes a nice story for me. I did bid on one of the F40 shells but lost it right at the end (sniped to be sure!) But I'll be happy with the 3 cars once I find something they can roll on!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
I almost bid on that to get the interior seats. Jerry


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The interior was the main reason I bid on this car. 
JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well mold it and let's cast some! Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 04/02/2008 7:22 PM
Well mold it and let's cast some! Jerry




If it comes down to that, I can send someone one of the trucks off my observation car.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

My three yellow-green C&NW 400 cars arrived today, in virtually mint condition. Well, they do lack trucks, wheels and couplers. When I get it figured out, I'll try to post a picture of the train flying by as I remember it back in the 1940's-50s as they made 400 miles in 400 minutes from Chicago to Minneapolis! If someone starts up a business venture to cast some trucks, count me in as a customer ... I'll pay in advance!


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Jim, 

Just curious what you ever did about trucks? Back in 2006 I contacted Ralph Brown and purchased bits and parts to make several heavyweights. I only talked with him on the phone and via email, but he seemed like a great guy and was very helpful. I may have what was the last of Ralph Brown's work on heavyweights as I didn't get the impression he was actively producing parts, kits or cars at the time. Along with parts and some partially completed cars he sent me castings and other pieces to make 3 axle trucks. The trucks are beautiful, but unfortunately they are completely rigid and I doubt they will work very well on anything but very straight and level track. I've tested a few of them on 10' radius (20' diameter) curves and they tend to climb the rails. 

I wish I was good at pulling molds. Ralph's construction technique is quite straight forward - wood for the roof, molded plastic sides, styrene floor and various resin and white metal castings for the under body details. Interior detail parts are either resin cast or wood and styrene constructs. It wouldn't be hard to pull some molds and make more of these fine cars. With fine 1:32 locomotives like Aster's S2 and Accucraft's Royal Hudson (to name a few), the demand for 1:32 heavyweights is increasing....not enough to make it worth a commercial effort, but enough to warrant a solution for the more dedicated modeler.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mark*

*Could you please post some photos of the HW cars and their trucks PLEASE?*

*I have seen the Amtrak double's and the shorter streamliner cars.*


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Ray, 

I'll try to get some photos up later today. My cars were never finished and I'm just starting to work on them again, so this is a good time to take photos as I have both assembled and un-assembled parts. Let me know if there are particular details that interest you. I can certainly take photos of the completed trucks and their individual parts, car underbodies, etc. 

Mark


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Passenger trucks from the Bachman Big Hauler passenger cars seem to work fine

JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think MTH streamliner trucks would be the way to go, since they are also1/32nd.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mark*

*How does the size of the GT HW compare to the Aristo HW?*
*If possible could you photo them side-by-side?*

*At my LS steam-up, one builder has converted an AC HW 
from 1:29 to 1:32 by removing a center section slice...ouch....*

*There was also a posting in the MLS LS forum, that possibly 
Kern Valley cars started life from Ralphs GT HW molds.*


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*JimC/Jerry*

*Are you talking about the GT 'streamliner' smooth side cars or 
the HeavyWeight GT cars?*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

N1CW,
I am talking about the GT smoothside streamliner cars.

JimC.


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Jerry, 

MTH streamliners are all 2 axle trucks. The HWs mostly had 3 axle trucks. 

Ray, 

I don't have any Aristo HW's to compare these with, so I'll try to place a ruler in the frame for reference. Unfortunately my PC is in the middle of a rather long backup, so I can't upload any new photos at the moment, but should be back up by late tomorrow. Now for the good news: 

I placed 2 of the rigid assembled trucks on one of my HW's and pushed it around the track. Much to my amazement the trucks stayed on the track and suffered no derailments. The wheels on these trucks only have 0.050" flange depth! Even my Aster Berk has 0.065" flanges and Accucraft PFE reefers (1:32) have 0.076" flanges, so those are very small flanges. The center axle has a slightly enlarged hole to allow some vertical movement, but the end axles are in bushings and do not move. Digging through old emails, here are the instructions I received from Ralph Brown: 

"To be sure that the axle holes are parallel to each other, I mount a pair of sides back to back, tape them so they don't move, and drill the outboard axle holes with a #13 drill, and drill the center axle hole with a #30 drill. The delrin bearings will press fit into the outboard axle holes. I enlarge the center axle hole vertically about .020 or .030 to allow that axle some vertical play, as the truck is basically rigid and will not track at all well, unless the middle axle has some play in it." 

Pictures coming soon......


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mark*

*Here is a shot of my Great Train F-7AB passing an Aristo Smoothside.*
*While the Eng/Cond are waving, I am sure they would like some 1:32 HW's to be in tow. 
Ray

*

*







*


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow - now those F units look sharp. Windows look far more accurate then the LGB or USA Trains models. 

You might have converted me to 1:32 permanently  

-Kurt


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*-Kurt *
*I hope not







* 

* 1:2X (On Steriods) vs 1:32 (no Steriods)*












Detail and Rivet Counting withdraw......







ooops...derailed - back to the topic...

Mark - We need to see your trucks.[/b]


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, at least the GT F7 isn't cut down in length as their F40 is. 

As for the F unit - that is the LGB model, correct? As far as I've heard, that thing is larger then 1:29 itself (someone in the archieves said 1:26. One of the reasons why I've passed up two good deals on them). Not even a fair comparison. 

A USA Trains F3 would make more sense in a side-to-side comparison with the GT model - for that matter, the USAT model isn't that hard to turn into an F7/Phase III F3 if one wishes... 

The Great Trains model still has both the LGB and USAT models beat by a long shot on that front end though. 

-Kurt 

P.S.: Hope you don't mind me hijacking the thread to another topic, but why is it that coupler height standards for all G equipment are so low - even for 1:32? I've been scratching my head over that for a while now.


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Ray,

very nice F7. I remember seeing F3s, F7s, etc all the time as a kid. One of my favorite engines....and I'm strictly a live steam guy!

I've decided rather than just post details on the trucks I'd create a thread for the entire 1:32 heavyweight build. I've started the thread here - and the trucks are the first item covered. Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

I was surprised to see this old topic revisited. Here's one solution to the original problem using LGB US passenger trucks part #67380. They aren't 1:32 but look OK to my eye and they couple fairly close together and still get around 8 foot diameter curves with ease. Next task is to add some weight as these cars are pretty light for my outside track that moves a bit with changes in weather. Here's a photo or two of the coupled cars...










and here's the three car string ...










Next, I'm going to bravely paint my F40PH yellow and green... and sell off a similar three car set in D&RGW colors, perhaps on EBay after listing here first.


Later, I'll try and post a photo of the string pulled by a USA Trains C&NW NW2. Sun's out so we may get a run in this afternoon. 


Thanks for all the helpful ideas...happy new year. JimK


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray, the LGB VS MTH photo is a keeper. I always thought the LGB looks sad becuase of the center of the windows look high. 


Do you know anyone who could place a USAT F unit in the middle on track???


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/04/2009 1:28 PM Do you know anyone who could place a USAT F unit in the middle on track???


+1 - that would be a very impressive (and revealing!) picture.

-Kurt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of additional pix. First, the USA NW2 and Great trains...

sorry, the picture won't load, it's link is confused with one of the first ones, above...

but here's a view of the USA NW2 and Great Trains F40










Scale may be off but both engines look at home pulling these cars.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/04/2009 1:28 PM
Thanks Ray, the LGB VS MTH photo is a keeper. I always thought the LGB looks sad becuase of the center of the windows look high. 
Do you know anyone who could place a USAT F unit in the middle on track???



*Marty/Kurt/et-al*

*Sorry for the delay but thanks to club member Ron Adams, 'Your wish is my command'!*
*the_Other_Ray*

*============================*

*F-7's Length Width Height Scale*
*LGB: 23 1/4" 4 3/8" 6 1/2" 1:2x*
*USA: 20 3/8" 4 1/8" 5 7/8" 1:29*
*GT: 18 1/8" 3 3/4" 5 3/8" 1:32*


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Beeeautiful! That length makes the LGB unit about 1:26th scale.

Certainly betrays LGB's wild size problem. Great Trains still has the best overall front end - also the best pilot. USAT's is too boxy immidiately below frame height (yes, I realize F's didn't have frames), and the edges at the bottom also stick out a bit. Windows aren't bad though. 

I'm surprised that nobody had yet to offer a dynamic brake hatch and grill retrofit kit to convert the USAT unit into a Gen III F3/F7. 

-Kurt


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By cudak888 on 01/03/2009 7:09 PM
Well, at least the GT F7 isn't cut down in length as their F40 is. 
....snip.....
-Kurt 

P.S.: Hope you don't mind me hijacking the thread to another topic, but why is it that coupler height standards for all G equipment are so low - even for 1:32? I've been scratching my head over that for a while now.


*Kurt* No problem for me since I dont have a clue. Maybe there is an EXPERT just waiting to reply!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

1:32 Vs 1:29 difference 

"Let's get a life here guys" 

I need glasses...and what is this all about? 

gg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 01/21/2009 8:36 PM
1:32 Vs 1:29 difference 

"Let's get a life here guys" 

I need glasses...and what is this all about? 

gg


Some folk see no difference between a cheap fat burger and a beer, and Filet-minon and a fine wine. Others know better.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 01/21/2009 9:52 PM Some folk see no difference between a cheap fat burger and a beer, and Filet-minon and a fine wine. Others know better.



Precisely why G-scale has been unnecessarily scorned - by prototype-inclined modelers from other scales - as oversized, improperly scaled, overpriced toys (and will still remain so if LGB keeps pushing out Staniz models and code 332 rail







).

-Kurt


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*passenger trucks*

The MTH one gauge streamliner and smoothside passenger trucks fit fine and are available from Raymon and MTh.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Untill a few months ago David Leech was producing nice 1/32 scale trucks. You can ask him.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

This topic was from 9 years ago!!
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I hadn't seen that sorry fellows!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft trucks would work also. I mostly use the MTH ones.


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

Jim - I was the one who sold you the C&NW cars in 2008. Ralph Brown had donated his remaining old stock to our club in Grand Junction, CO, and I was selling them for the club (we kept an Amtrak / Rio Grande passenger train). We worked at selling the parts off for quite a few years and I know Jerry Barnes bought some. All the remaining spare / left over manufacturing parts were sold to Allen Pollock of Fun & Games in 2015. I just visited with him last week in Atlanta at the convention and he still has all the stuff we sold him. I remember there were metal car bases and some passenger truck parts in that stuff somewhere, along with hundreds of white metal castings. You can get in touch with Allen by searching for Fun & Games figures. Hope this helps. John


----------



## John Gaarde (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry, I hadn't noticed that this topic was from nine years ago, either. But I am sure Fun & Games would like to sell some of those Great Trains parts, if anyone is interested. John


----------

